# Packages that don't get updated with pkg



## johl (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi all and I hope this question doesn't appear anywere else. I tried to read all the stuff, but I can't really find this problem 100%.

The problem is that my two packages mysql55 (33) don't get updated to 5.5.41 (the latest on server). Every other package works fine and is working with `pkg update/upgrade`. The mysql doesn't show any log or message.

How can I upgrade these packages with `pkg` and what seems to be the issue? Is it possible to remove and install a new mysql package, without deleting all my databases? Can this be a problem with gcc vs clang-built packages?

I've read UPDATING and can't find anything related to my issue. I'm running FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE-p4 with pkg-1.3.8_3.


```
mysql-client-5.5.33                <
mysql-server-5.5.33               <

Name           : mysql-client
Version        : 5.5.33
Installed on   : Sun Oct  5 18:47:19 CEST 2014
Origin         : databases/mysql55-client
Architecture   : freebsd:9:x86:64
Prefix         : /usr/local
Maintainer     : unknown
WWW            : http://www.mysql.com/
Comment        : Multithreaded SQL database (client)

Name           : mysql-server
Version        : 5.5.33
Installed on   : Sun Oct  5 18:45:19 CEST 2014
Origin         : databases/mysql55-server
Architecture   : freebsd:9:x86:64
Prefix         : /usr/local
Maintainer     : unknown
WWW            : http://www.mysql.com/
Comment        : Multithreaded SQL database (server)
```

Best J


----------



## woodsb02 (Dec 11, 2014)

I believe the problems is that immediately after mysql-client-5.5.33, the package was renamed from mysql-client to mysql55-client. See the change history against version 5.5.34 here: databases/mysql55-client

I think you can fix this by removing your current packages and installing mysql55-server and mysql55-client.

This will not remove or affect you database.


----------



## johl (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks woodsb02!

I got the courage to delete and install the old packages of mysql-client and mysql-server to the latest, because of your post. It worked just fine. Of course _I_ ran into some libintl.so.9 and libsqlite3.so.8 stuff, but that's another issue with devel/gettext and probably shells/bash. That's "solved" with soft-link (`ln -s`) for the moment. I would say that you solved this issue and with flying colors.

Best J


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 12, 2014)

Soft-linking libraries is a short term fix that will lead to mysterious long-term problems.  Remember this when those mysterious problems begin.


----------



## johl (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks, i'll keep that in mind. I saw the parallel post with this issue and will do soft-linking and wait for updated packages. I did document this in a file, for my future loss of thoughts.
Best J


----------

